# Need help, looking for sw48 used track



## maloneyr73 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am looking for a used set of Bombardier sidewalk plow tracks for a snowmobile club. Our old ones are beyond repair and a new set is too expensive. Anyone have any ideas where I might have any luck?


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Try putting a free ad on this site, am sure you can find one here-
http://www.tahoebasin.com/snowcats/saleswants_tocf.htm


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Did you try,*



maloneyr73 said:


> I am looking for a used set of Bombardier sidewalk plow tracks for a snowmobile club. Our old ones are beyond repair and a new set is too expensive. Anyone have any ideas where I might have any luck?


 Did you try Steve Mclean in Limerick Me? I left you an answer on one of you other postings.


----------

